# Indian Dinner Menu Recipes | Indian Dinner recipes | Indian dinner Menu



## GeorgeCarolyn (Jan 15, 2013)

Thebuddinggourmet.com is your one stop destination to find wide variety of Indian Dinner Menu Recipes. Cook and serve the best with us. Often visit our site to find the fruitfull information on Indian and International Recipes.
*Indian Dinner Menu Recipes*


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Thought it was American Indian.lol


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

OH COME ON!it's good stuff!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't make me post my breaded punkin and spice recipe dammit!

Yeah...OK.Ya' made me.

Dried Punkin slices, washed in water.
Add salt and pepper.
Shake in white corn meal.
MORE salt and pepper.
nutmeg.
fry in bacon grease with Worcester sauce[your taste.]until floppy but crispy.
serve like yams with pork chops and cornbread "N" gravy.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Magus said:


> Don't make me post my breaded punkin and spice recipe dammit!
> 
> Yeah...OK.Ya' made me.
> 
> ...


That really does sound pretty good!


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds really good. Dried as in dehydrated?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

This is a blatant attempt to get a link to a site on this one. I do SEO work and this is the kind of thing that people do. Brand new member and one post, It was probably a bot that created the account.

The other give away is that they used their keywords when linking "Indian Dinner Menu Recipe" How many REAL people would do that. I will be willing to say that this member will not be back except to create more links.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Screw it, it got us using pumpkin.LOL



Enchant18 said:


> Sounds really good. Dried as in dehydrated?


It can be dried or dehydrated.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Magnus are you one of those that insist that Pumpkin Pie is a vegetable serving?


LOL I do..


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Never thought about it really.
I insist it have brown sugar and nutmeg as a pie or custard.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

GeorgeCarolyn said:


> Thebuddinggourmet.com is your one stop destination to find wide variety of Indian Dinner Menu Recipes. Cook and serve the best with us. Often visit our site to find the fruitfull information on Indian and International Recipes.
> *Indian Dinner Menu Recipes*


GeorgeCarolyn, is this your only post? Is this your website that you would like all of us to visit?


----------

